# Concurso de Ideias ... conteúdos gentoo-pt.org/gentoopt.org

## DataShark

seguindo o fio aquí iniciado foram hoje registados os domínios gentoo-pt.org e gentoopt.org.

Dito isto, lança-se desde já aquí o desafio a todos os membros do ecosistema Gentoo falantes de Português para sugerirem nesta thread o tipo de conteúdos/estrutura que gostariam de ver no futuro site... 

A ideia inicial é tranformar o site, em concertada colaboração com os nossos amigos brasileiros do gentoo.br (para evitar uma desnecessária duplicação de esforços), num hub central dos recursos em português do Gentoo em extensão deste fórum assim como dos  canais de IRC ...

António Meireles, a.k.a. datashark at gentoo dot org

----------

## lmpinto

Bem, estou disposto a ajudar no que for necessário - mas deixem-me só fazer um desabafo, os nossos amigos brasileiros que me perdoem... vamos ter algum cuidado para usar apenas pt_PT, e não pt_BR - e o que tivermos em pt_BR vamos assinalá-lo devidamente, ok? É que pessoalmente chateia-me profundamente ler o Portuguese-HOWTO em brasileiro  :Sad: 

----------

## Proton

Sugestões?

Hmm, dicas, ebuilds, alguns artigos, uns guias/FAQs (lembro-me daquele guia sobre locales, símbolo do Euro e isso que está numa thread algures por aqui).

Não sei se será ou não boa ideia fazer colunas semanais ou algo parecido... Pode ser que falte a imaginação  :Wink: 

Uma secção de arte, também seria interessante, com wallpapers ou temas. Talvez um pequeno directório de utilizadores lusófonos do Gentoo...

Enfim, há muita coisa que se pode fazer. É preciso é vontade e tempo...

----------

## BrainMaster

 *Proton wrote:*   

> Sugestões?
> 
> Hmm, dicas, ebuilds, alguns artigos, uns guias/FAQs (lembro-me daquele guia sobre locales, símbolo do Euro e isso que está numa thread algures por aqui).
> 
> Não sei se será ou não boa ideia fazer colunas semanais ou algo parecido... Pode ser que falte a imaginação 
> ...

 

sim, uma secção de dicas e truques, um pouco ao estilo do que vem na GWN e outra secção de tutoriais que fossem criados ao longo do tempo não era má ideia...

Na parte da secção de "arte" podiamos ter uma zona com screenshots do desktop de varios users, até podia haver uma forma qualquer de votarmos nos desktops mais porreiros... 

realmente pode fazer-se muita coisa

----------

## AngusYoung

Eu não sou de PT, mas gostaria de dar uma idéia (é algo que eu ainda quero fazer no gentoobr mas ainda não tive tempo/paciência/inspiração): a idéia é incentivar a criação de Wallpapers, ícones (além do que já temos no Gentoo Icon Set), temas, etc ... tudo relacionado ao gentoo associado a toques regionais/culturais.

----------

## RoadRunner

Grandes notícias estas. Para além das sugestões já apresentadas gostava de sugerir que fosse criada a "casa" da equipa de documentação de Gentoo_pt_PT. A ideia da "casa" era ter, para além dos documentos traduzidos, um arquivo com quem traduziu o quê, para que nos documentos traduzidos apenas aparecesse "A equipa de tradução de Gentoo para pt_PT" ou algo do estilo. O interesse disto era por exemplo, para a GWN que possívelmente vai ter várias pessoas diferentes cada edição, e não estar sempre a chatear os editores para mudar as pessoas que traduziram aquela determinada edição.

Para além disso poderia haver algo como o wiki do hump com os termos de tradução mais vulgares.

Poderá ser também um ponto onde se colocam notícias localizadas, encontros, etc, como por exemplo a próxima Minho Campus Party.

O que eu acho que não se deve fazer é redundância de secções, como por exemplo a criação de um forum.

----------

## MetalGod

Bem primeiro gostava de saber uma razão valida para terem bloqueado a minha thread sobre gentoopt.org...Não percebo pq k este filme não continua lá... dp será k nós povo não podemos fazer um gentoopt.org ? Tem que ser os devs e os moderadores ? realmente fiquei com a sensação que quem é os headeres duma comunidade livre são sempre os mesmos...

Ideias acho k ebuilds "unofficals" , docs em pt, truques & dicas, noticias, mirrors e downloads como é normal em todos os sites...

 :Confused: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu percebi que tinha sido locked simplesmente porque se tava a discutir a possibilidade, como passou a realidade abriu uma nova. Vejo isso como um triunfo da tua parte e não qualquer tipo de acto arrogante.

Depois acho que o facto de o datashark ter registado os dominios de louvar e não por ser dev. O simples facto de ele ter colocaro uma thread sobre o que queremos lá por msotra que vai ser um site feito pela comunidade e não por devs e mods.

em relação ás tuas sugestões, subscrevo.

----------

## Uranus

 *DataShark wrote:*   

> seguindo o fio aquí 

 

ja agora, acho que, portugues é muito bonito, mas há coisas que nao tem traducao! e thread é uma delas!  :Very Happy: 

e que tal uma seccao pra anunciar novas traducoes de software? p.e., eu estou a traduzir o MuSE, podiamos ter 1 secção onde tivesse a ultima versao do software, e a ultima versao TRADUZIDA do software... assim o pessoal até ia lá para ver se podiam ajudar nalguma tradução que estivesse atrazada

----------

## Arkanjo

Boas pessoal,

Gostava de saber se alguem já esta a desenvolver o site da gentoopt/gentoo-pt ?

Até agora ninguem fez referência a não ser a um wiki, eu gostava então de sugerir um site tipo "phpnuke", mas só mesmo tipo, pois este é mesmo nacional.   :Laughing: 

Um colega meu, David Pereira, está disposto a contribuir com o seu portal para a a comunidade.

 è um portal em PHP+Mysql com menus dinamicos, motor de busca, editor online (tipo o do hotmail quando se escreve um mail) uploads de ficheiros, gestão de utilizadores, etc

Poderão ver exemplos deste portal em acção em: 

www.dpereira.net

ape.moonlight.pt

www.jf-prior-velho.pt

demo.moonlight.pt

A estética é um promenor, pois isto pode ter o aspecto que quizermos.

Visto estar numa empresa de Webdev e alguns de nós estamos interessados em contribuir, o design da nova página também pode ser estudado pela moonlight se quizerem.

Digamos que é o nosso contributo para a comunidade   :Very Happy: 

Deixo ao vosso criterio, digam qualquer coisa

PS: o Documento OpenLDAP+AUTH+Samba estará pronto até sexta-feira mesmo   :Laughing: 

Cumprimentos,

RNuno

http://www.moonlight.pt

----------

## MetalGod

Espero k n interpretem mal mas acho k ainda assim sem tirar o merito ao dev penso k se isto realmente é uma comunidade n deve decidir por todos talvez tenha condições para isso mas n deve...

esta thread acaba por ser tb feita de filmes... eu tou a ver (com pouca ajuda) se consigo arranjar para esta comunidade um server oficial decente para talvez se alojar no www.glua.ua.pt  :Cool:   ai sim penso k precisava de ajuda nem que seja para arranjar mais um disco... coisa tão importante para o povo...  :Smile: 

espero k n intrepretem mal apenas fiquei sem palavras qd vi a thread locked veio-me à cabeça k aqui n existia comunidade e só 2 ou 3 é k tinham bons trabalhos e o resto eram trolhas... logo uma comunidade ñ funciona só assim   :Wink: 

----------

## RoadRunner

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> Espero k n interpretem mal mas acho k ainda assim sem tirar o merito ao dev penso k se isto realmente é uma comunidade n deve decidir por todos talvez tenha condições para isso mas n deve...

 

Não quero defender ninguém, mas ao fim de 8 pessoas a dar o parecer positivo parece-me justo que se feche uma thread em favor de outra, com um link para a anterior, uma vez que tinha passado de ideia a algo final. Ainda se poupou a história de quem regista, quem paga, etc.

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> esta thread acaba por ser tb feita de filmes... eu tou a ver (com pouca ajuda) se consigo arranjar para esta comunidade um server oficial decente para talvez se alojar no www.glua.ua.pt   ai sim penso k precisava de ajuda nem que seja para arranjar mais um disco... coisa tão importante para o povo... 

 

Isso sim convém haver discussão. Há muita gente capaz de fornecer hosting, por isso antes que se faça o mesmo trabalho várias vezes, convinha haver discussão sobre isso. Se for necessário disco, isso já foi discutido e há ppl suficiente para ajudar.

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> espero k n intrepretem mal apenas fiquei sem palavras qd vi a thread locked veio-me à cabeça k aqui n existia comunidade e só 2 ou 3 é k tinham bons trabalhos e o resto eram trolhas... logo uma comunidade ñ funciona só assim  

 

Ficaste com a ideia errada. Basta ver que a continuação da tua thread está sticky, que tem um link para a tua e que se está a pedir ajuda para os conteúdos.

----------

## Kuartzer

boas, eu sou novo por estas bandas e antes demais aproveito para "louvar" esta exelente iniciativa, que a comunidade ja merecia a algum tempo.

concordo kom as ideias ja descritas e gostei da ideia de se usar um CM tipo phpnuke.

aproveito tb para me disponibilizar para ajudar nos meus tempos livres caso seja necessario.

se precisarem e so mandar pm, por aki faz uma beka de tudo  :Wink: 

php, mysql, postgresql, etc e tal.

Boa sorte para o projecto!

----------

## domus-br

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Eu não sou de PT, mas gostaria de dar uma idéia (é algo que eu ainda quero fazer no gentoobr mas ainda não tive tempo/paciência/inspiração): a idéia é incentivar a criação de Wallpapers, ícones (além do que já temos no Gentoo Icon Set), temas, etc ... tudo relacionado ao gentoo associado a toques regionais/culturais.

 

gostei da ideia dos wallpapers tb, quando estiver com maior dominio sobre o GIMP, quem sabe arrisco dar uma tapeada em alguns wallpapers abstratos legais q tenho por aqui,

grande abraço

t+

----------

## To

Vontade pelos vistos nao falta;) Força para à frente!

Tó

----------

## m3thos

candidato para traducao de "thread":

"fiada"

agora, vamos ao que interessa:

axo que o mais importante e' uma insfraestructura para todos, isto implica web, ftp, rsync etc.. server para gentoo, em territorio 

nacional, e actualizado.

Malta no canal #gentoo na ptnet tem estado animada, e temos-nos ajudado uns aos outros, continuem a ir la'.

de resto, sinceramente nao sinto grande falta, tirando que vejo poucas vezes ao forum porque a "fiada" portuguesa no forums.gentoo parece-me pouco movimentada, e as gerais, movimentadas demais...

ps: tenho tentado manter o ftp.rnl o mais actual possivel, mas tenho tido pouco tempo, e ainda por cima 3a feira parece que o server azedou.. vou ver se o meto bem amanha!

----------

## humpback

Bem, depois de algumas complicações o servidor onde vai estar o gentoo-pt.org está pronto.

Neste momento estamos a procura de pessoal com conhecimentos de zope e/ou de design para por isto a andar.

Gostaria ainda que as pessoas fossem mandando as suas ideias sobre o que esperam de um site como este.

----------

## linuxmind

Olá a todos, (sou brasileiro) 

sou novato no Gentoo e no Python. 

Mas, gostaria de pedir para que o site tenha um espaço para Gentoo-Python-Ensino/Educação. 

Para tanto eu sou voluntário para ajudar na compilação de recursos a respeito disso. 

Coisas relacionadas com uso de Gentoo e Python em ensino e educação. 

Alguma contribuição também na parte de introdução e instalação de Gentoo ou Python eu poderia ajudar, afinal esse mesmo material também é interessante (e necessário) para aqueles que lidam com ensino/educação. 

Não posso prometer muita coisa, mas um pouquinho de ajuda creio que já vai ser útil. 

Há um bom tempo eu tenho pensado no uso de GNU/Linux e Internet para auxiliar em ensino e educação. O potencial é grande, na minha opinião. Nesse ponto eu acredito que as contribuições do Gentoo e do Python podem ser significativas. 

Assim sendo, se o atual site puder ter uma seção dedicada ao ensino/educação eu sou um dos voluntários para colaborar. 

Abraços cordiais a todos, 

e mesmo que não tenhamos a possibilidade da seção sobre ensino/educação, continuarei a prestigiar e aprender com o forum e o futuro site de vcs, 

Valter Fukuoka

----------

## Falling_Icaro

Não sei se será boa ideia ou não, ter uma secção que permita centralizar alguns projectos portugueses de programação. 

A ideia seria também ter um espaço onde, além de se gerar um sentimento de comunidade, de onde os projectos tiram uma certa força ou pelo menos maior relevancia, um sitio que oferecesse suporte para estes mesmos projectos ao nivel do Gentoo Linux: criando-se ebuilds, patches, etc.

O site oferecia uma infraestrutura simples para quem quisesse alojar o seu projecto. A inscrição seria automática ou então dependeria de um estado minimo de evolução da aplicação. Aos envolvidos no projecto seriam oferecidas possibilidades de postarem noticias, ebuilds, etc.

Ok.. my 2cents

----------

## Giuliani

Nada contra esse fórum, mas acredito q um fórum baseado no phpBB ou no JForum do pessoal do GUJ (não sei se esse ultimo já esta disponivel) teria bem mais recursos..

----------

## iTT

 *Arkanjo wrote:*   

>  www.jf-prior-velho.pt 

 

[OT]

Que faz este belo site de tao "bela" localidade nestas andancas?

P.V. ate kd?

[/OT]

----------

## metralha761

é impressao minha ou isto ficou em águas de bacalhau?

Ja agora, Portugues não é como brasileiro. Alguns termos em brasileiro que não caem mt bem em pt, como o inverso tb deve aconter. Eu gosto mt da nossa língua e defendua, prefiro textos em pt k em br.

Não sei se é mais po norte, sul, centro ou interior, mas alguns textos em br são mt identicos ao pt, e não dificultam mt a leitura, enquanto k ja li textos em k metade nao percebi patavina.

Eu defendo uma revisão e conversão dos textos, isto leva á duplicação. Com a revisão leva a menos erros gramaticais e palavras incorrectas. Por exemplo fato e facto são diferentes, o nosso facto é igual ao fato deles.

----------

## RoadRunner

Nunca se fez nada por várias razões, mas acho que o pessoal está aberto a sugestões e especialmente mão de obra.

No entanto a máquina está a servir de mirror e servidor rsync.

----------

## metralha761

Que tal começarem a criar um portal?

Um projecto onde estou a comandar, tb iniciou com um forum e com portal. Depois houve uns descontrolos, mas estamos a evoluir. Desde ja convido o pessoal a visitarem o projecto, basta seguirem o site do meu perfil.

Claro que outro forum não interessava, o maximo poderia ser um mirror do forum. Mas um portal, poderá ser algo em k lance ainda mais o projecto.

Uma outra ideia era uns tipos de workshops. Ou marcar encontros, não sei se ja o fazem, pelas diversas cidades do país. Existem sempre pessoas k utilizam  ou kerem utilizar o gentoo em todo o portugal.

Eu sou uma das que estou a iniciar, no gentoo e em força no mundo do linux, ajudas e dicas são sempre bem vindas  :Very Happy: 

----------

